# iPhoto Events



## RaS (Aug 14, 2016)

I am currently mourning the news that iPhoto will be no more. I love the ease of it. I love the batching capabilities and I love the way I can quickly scroll up and down my Events screen without having to go in and out of folders. I can easily see the images (key photo) on each folder and quickly recognise the one I'm looking for. I have just bought Lightroom and have had a quick session about it and used the many great tutes online. BUT I would love it if someone knew how I could keep iPhoto and link Lightroom to my Events. I hate the thought of all those archaic folder structures. Is there any way or any other software that I can use that works with Lightroom but lets me retain the visual Events style of functionality?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 14, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.
iPhoto was replaced by the Apple "Photos" app several years ago. So, this is hardly news. While functionality has changed to accommodate the Apple mobile direction,  the functionality that you found in iPhoto is available in "Photos"   Al you need to do is update to the current release of OS X and your iPhoto Library will be converted to a new "Photos " library. 

As for LR, You can use the iPhoto/Aperture Plugin and LR will convert your iPhoto Library to a LR catalog structure. Your existing "events" will be defined as LR collections.  You can create new "events: using smart collections.  LR will not generate these automatically like iPhoto but then instead of leaving that decision in the hands of Apple developers, you are in control.


----------



## RaS (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks Cletus. Will Photos link to Lightroom? How many LR Collections can you have and are Events then stored somewhere else on my Mac as folders, because as I understand it LR just links to folders?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 15, 2016)

RaS said:


> Thanks Cletus. Will Photos link to Lightroom? How many LR Collections can you have and are Events then stored somewhere else on my Mac as folders, because as I understand it LR just links to folders?


There is only a LR plugin to convert iphoto.  There is not one for the new Photos app.  There is no linking. You replace iphoto with LR and not the new Photos app.  You only need to run one DAM too of managing your images.  Photos is not designed for serious photographers.  LR is. Aperture was until it was discontinued.


----------



## RaS (Aug 15, 2016)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 15, 2016)

I never used iPhoto, but I believe the 'Events' are grouped images based on certain criteria. In Lightroom you do that with (smart) collections. The presentation of these collections may not be as neat as in iPhoto, but in terms of functionality they are quite similar. The major advantage of smart collections over iPhoto Events is that you can set the criteria rather than having Apple decide that on your behalf.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 15, 2016)

I would suggest using the Job field to replace Events. Job is a standard IPTC field and should therefore be more future proof that metadata like Events that are limited to one vendor. In Lr, you can also search on Job through the Library Filter or through smart collections.


----------



## RaS (Aug 15, 2016)

OK thanks for those comments everyone. I'll look into Smart collections and the Jobs. I'm sure once I get into it I'll find the right solution for me. I just really love the ease of looking at the key images that cover the Events folders instead of standard boring folders. I mean as photographers, we're creative, visual people so its nice to see the images you take as a cover page on a folder not the standard icon for a folder that's been around for decades. It's just such a shame with today's technology that its the best we can get.


----------

